# The Dream to Dunk.



## ManBearPig (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey, this probably isn't a good first post on the forums, but this question/advice seeking, has probably been asked numerous times on this site.

My name is Daniel, but I go by Dan. I'm 16, and I'm a Junior in HS. I weigh 166 lbs, and I'm 6'3". I've been working out almost everyday for a few months now. Alternating each day. Mon,Wen,Fri,Sun, I work on lower body. I work on Overhead Sqt. Front Sqt, Sqt, Dead Lift, and agility. Tue,Thu,Sat I do upper body. I work on Bench, Incline, powerclien, push press, curls, and agility. When I get home everyday, I do calf raises with weights, and I jump rope. I drink protein, and etc.. 

Anyways, I'm on the JV basketball team. My vertical varies each day. Most days I can run and jump up and grab the rim with one arm and bring it down. How ever there was one week that I practiced with ankle weights on the court and I could jump and hold onto the rim with two hands, but I'd have to buy new ankle weights each day because they kept breaking.

Anyways, I would really like to dunk. I've been trying to increase my vertical for months now, but it just isn't working out. I'd say I've increased maybe an inch?

Is there any advice, or anything anyone would like to say? Thanks.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

So... this is just a set up for some "increase you vertical!" spam, right?


----------



## ManBearPig (Feb 11, 2013)

I suppose. I don't really see any advice coming my way without vertical increasing tips.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jumping jacks, slides, Leg press and toe press - a lot of each. I first dunked as a 5'8 high scholl sophomore, and those exercises are what gave me the last couple of inches I needed.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dornado said:


> So... this is just a set up for some "increase you vertical!" spam, right?





ManBearPig said:


> I suppose. I don't really see any advice coming my way without vertical increasing tips.


This is fantastic.


----------



## ManBearPig (Feb 11, 2013)

xD I've been looking around and I've seen advertisement and reviews on "Jumpsoles", and I found shoes made by Athletic Propulsion Labs. What's your take on them?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jumpsoles never did a thing for me


----------



## ManBearPig (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't think that they would. I could see how they might strengthen your calf muscles a tad. I just need about an inch or two more and I should be good. I can palm the ball, and these past few weeks I've seemed to be able to jump slightly higher. I tried dunking the other day but just couldn't quite get it yet.


----------



## Vermonster (Feb 17, 2012)

I wish I was 6'3 and 16 lol. I'm 5'9 and almost 27. I started pushing 400lbs with my legs every week. 3 sets of 10 once a week. After a few weeks I was able to touch the rim. I'm still working on it, but maybe one day I will be able to dunk. 

Good luck man!


----------



## ManBearPig (Feb 11, 2013)

Ehh, I'm not at 400lbs yet  I'll probably max sometime next week, and I'm hoping to at least hit 300lbs on squat. I've only been lifting for a few months now and I'm seeing great improvement on my legs.


----------



## ManBearPig (Feb 11, 2013)

Nailing it consistently now!!


----------



## Vermonster (Feb 17, 2012)

ManBearPig said:


> Nailing it consistently now!!


Congrats dude!


----------

